
Evolving Proxy Detection as a Global Service - Aissen
https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/evolving-proxy-detection-as-a-global-service
======
owenwil
I had always expected this to come, and was surprised that it hadn't for so
long. Even though VPN users justified it by saying they were paying to access
Netflix, it was a legal grey area, and ultimately came down to accessing
something they shouldn't have. The expanded countries offering I guess, is as
good time as any to do this.

